# Your state excels at-



## CannonFodder (Jan 30, 2011)

Well the other day I put up a "your state sucks at-", here's the exact opposite.
Booyah Texas has the most wind power production.


----------



## ArcTuba (Jan 30, 2011)

Hahaha, having the most transit use in New York is not a good thing at all.  Traffic is a bitch here.  I think we excel at making all of the other states think New York City is a wonderful place, even though it is not.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 30, 2011)

church attendance is not a good thing at all


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

Most average...yes.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

California is apparently safer for workers.

Unless they're mexican, apparently. :V Because all the ones that live(d) near me get it really hard for no reason.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 30, 2011)

Great, my state as the most bird death traps and things that can potentially malfunction and catastrophically destruct.


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

California safest for workers?
How is that possible with a high crime rate?


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

Shit I was just about to mention Florida's cheap instate tuition too


----------



## Shay Feral (Feb 3, 2011)

Most Retirees lol

But I think my state ties Kentucky and Pennsylvania for their titles.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

I live in the most polluted city in North America. 
Windsor Ontario!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm in southern California.  Maybe having one of the better places for weather?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

"Most average"? "Most equal"?

This is just as retarded as the last one


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 3, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Golf holes.


----------

